# Idaho archery elk



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

So a few of my buddies and I have decided we wanted to hunt in idaho next year. According to idaho fish and game you need to have taken an archery hunters safety or been authorized to bow hunt in another state. Since I have an archery tag for utah this year does that mean I don't have to take the course? Also do their licenses last a year from when you bought it like ours or do the get cut off in January?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

The licenses expire December 31 and yes if you have legally archery hunted in another state you can sign an affidavit and you are good to go. At least that's how it was a few years ago.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I can confirm what Polarbear wrote, the license expires Dec 31 and all you need to do is sign the affidavit indicating that you've hunted archery in another state. They make it very easy....you just need to caught up the ~600 dollars for the tag, license, and permit.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

One more tidbit of info. Idaho gives you a 3 day fishing license with your purchase so you may want to factor that into your planning for the year. You can pick any days for the fishing but you must specify them ahead of time.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

You can also take the Bow Hunters Ed course and that qualifies you for the license. At least it was the case several years ago when I hunted Idaho. Utah Bow Ed has undergone a change since I took the course several years ago. I believe the certificate is now nationally recognized. Regardless, this is also a plug for the course. No matter how good you think you are and what you think you know, the course is beneficial. Take the time and get the certificate.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

I emailed in the affidavit this year and got it approved within a day or two. It's a pretty easy process.


----------

